
Here is a NiceHash hack transactions visualization: - quadcore
https://twitter.com/NiceHashMining/status/939596651366436865
======
watoc
They can keep track of the transactions until the hacker converts the Bitcoins
to a more anonymous cc like Monero then it's pretty much over.

